# Removing krib fry, checking about tankmates and time.



## ctclee (May 3, 2010)

So the krib fry are super cool and now I'm looking to keep them safe. When do we move them to another tank? the tank they are in clearly has no predators but it's not big enough for all of them to grow out. It contains mostly nano fish. 

We were thinking about putting them in my planted 75g to give them more room to explore and hide. I don't have many fish in the 75, just some 9 rasboras,11 pristilla sailfins, 1 true SAE, 1 Raphael catfish and 1 BN pleco. Oh and one orphaned Pygmy Cory and two sterbaii corys. And three otto's. 

So the big and first question is..... When do I move them. (age/size/etc)

Second is ... Is the 75 a suitable tank And tankmates?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Are they independent of the parents right now? If they are swimming all over the tank and mom/dad aren't herding them around or being protective of them any more, they can likely be moved.

Suitable tank mates...anything that won't eat them. You might want to keep an eye on the raphael, depending on how big it is, as they get large and will eat pretty much anything that fits in their mouth. I'd make sure that there are lots of hiding places for them in the 75g and they should be fine.


----------



## ctclee (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Elle 

The fry are still being guided around the tank. 

The Raphael is about 2 inches just a lil guy so far. He is beautiful I wish I could see him more.


----------

